# Tivo Series 3 with Lifetime



## gnordy (Aug 8, 2006)

Selling a Tivo series 3, works great, original remote and Lifetime service. Looking for $425.

If I can not find a buyer, I will be forced to try and sell this on ebay. Please help save me from that experience.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

?


----------



## gnordy (Aug 8, 2006)

I am in La Grange Park, IL, just west of Chicago.


----------

